# Best route for getting into MARSOC?



## Agent_MO (Feb 3, 2017)

So, the more I look into MARSOC the more it looks like something I might really enjoy. The problem is that I also really want to do Recon, and from what I've read, Recon Marines do not often go into MARSOC. 

So, what would you guys recommend? I mean both career fields sound very fulfilling and I know that I can't complain either way, but if I went into Recon would my chances of getting into MARSOC decline form regular Infantry? Recon is still my long-term goal for now, seeing as I'm in high school and have quite some time before I enlist, but I like to look at all my options.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2017)

There is nothing preventing a Recon Marine from attending A&S other than his personal desires. We sent a Marine from 1st Recon Bn and he took honor man at ITC. There are potential timing issues but that's the case with anything in the Marine Corps. Keep in mind that the Basic Recon Course has a 70% attrition rate. Finish high school and focus on making it through boot camp. If you want to prepare I would recommend getting involved in sports, hit the track and the pool, and get outdoors. I was an Eagle Scout and found that Boy Scouting helped prepare me for my military career. Young men don't spend enough time outdoors nowadays. Enjoy your youth and best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Agent_MO (Feb 3, 2017)

Teufel said:


> There is nothing preventing a Recon Marine from attending A&S other than his personal desires. We sent a Marine from 1st Recon Bn and he took honor man at ITC. There are potential timing issues but that's the case with anything in the Marine Corps. Keep in mind that the Basic Recon Course has a 70% attrition rate. Finish high school and focus on making it through boot camp. If you want to prepare I would recommend getting involved in sports, hit the track and the pool, and get outdoors. I was an Eagle Scout and found that Boy Scouting helped prepare me for my military career. Young men don't spend enough time outdoors nowadays. Enjoy your youth and best of luck in your future endeavors.



Thank you for the reply. I do go outside and swim and run often. I'm not involved in sports as much as I was when I was a younger kid because I moved around a lot(Army Dad) but I do Airsoft quite often and that helps build up a teamwork mentality, although I know it doesn't quite substitute actual sport so.


----------

